# 5-HTP (with L-Tyrosine) and Multivitamin



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been thinking of trying a new combo to help my anxiety.

- One A Day Energy Multivitamin (has guarana and caffeine....i need my energy)
- 5HTP with L-Tyrosine included 
- P90 exercise program

What does everyone think? I don't know much about this stuff. Is this combo worth a try?


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

Exercise from the P90 will help with anxiety.
Serotonin from the 5htp will help with anxiety.
Dopamine from Tyrosine could increase anxiety. Its mainly used as an antidepressant rather than an antianxiety. 

I wouldve purchased the 5htp and tyrosine seperately. 
I like to take the 5htp before bed for the serotonin and the tyrosine in the morning to get me goin.

Multivitamins are good especially if you don't eat right. They tend to make me eat more and give me more anxiety, probably cause of the b-vitamins.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

GSH said:


> Exercise from the P90 will help with anxiety.
> Serotonin from the 5htp will help with anxiety.
> Dopamine from Tyrosine could increase anxiety. Its mainly used as an antidepressant rather than an antianxiety.
> 
> ...


Dammit I hate when I make stupid impulse buys. :mum Now i'm stuck with this stuff that probably won't even help me and no money to buy anything else. Should I still take it just to see what happens or will I just cause more harm?


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

Try it and see


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I took half a capsule last night with some water and wow I felt great. I slept really well and woke up with a great mood. Can't wait to see what it will do in the future...


----------

